# Rabbit occassionally sneezes and has had runny eyes HELP!!



## Zodiacpete (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi
Can someone help me please. My rabbit has a sore scabby nose caused through one of my other rabbits biting it. Through this he was sneezing and had a runny eye. I took him to the vet who prescribed him an antibiotic. The antibiotics didn't work and the vet didn't know what else to give him. This was 2 months ago, my rabbit still sneezes occasionally and his nose is still scabby, his eyes also seem to occasionally run.
Is it ok for my rabbit to sneeze occasionally ( I think its through his scabby nose), can anyone suggest an alternative remedy as I don't think my vet is very good?
I was wanting to move all my rabbits into a lighted shed for the winter, will it be ok to keep this rabbit with my other rabbits or should I keep him outside?
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

What antibiotic did your bun get put on?
Personally I would have a search for a rabbit savvy vet as no offence but your vet doesn't sound very good with exotics.

In answer to your question, no it isn't ok for rabbits to sneeze especially with the added problem of weepy eyes.

There is one thing that pops into my head tho at the moment, are you 100% sure it is a bite and not a nodular bump?
Are his eyes or genitals swollen?
Is he eating & drinking fine?

Where abouts are you? We might be able to help you find a rabbit savvy vet in your area 

Sorry for all the question but your answers will help us to send you in the right direction


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Can I just add that unless your shed is heated you cant move your bunnies outside now until next spring as it's too cold and the change in temperature wont do them any good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Can I just add that unless your shed is heated you cant move your bunnies outside now until next spring as it's too cold and the change in temperature wont do them any good.


I think they are outside hun, just the op wants to move the hutches into a shed.
I could be wrong but that is how I read it anyway :lol:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Can I just add that unless your shed is heated you cant move your bunnies outside now until next spring as it's too cold and the change in temperature wont do them any good.


Where are your bunnies kept at the moment Peter? If they are outside and you are considering moving them in to a shed that would be fine.

On the issue with your bunnies sneezing, good advice above. New vet needed I think. I am in the process of registering mine with a new one. I don't think my current one is very good.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sometimes inward growing roots of rabbits teeth can effect their tear ducts causing watery eyes and also their sinuses causing sneezing. 

He need to see a vet that specialises in rabbits, he will probably need scull xrays. TBH your current vet should have referred him to a specialist!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I think they are outside hun, just the op wants to move the hutches into a shed.
> I could be wrong but that is how I read it anyway :lol:


:crazy: Oohhh just ignore me then if that's the case.
*runs away*!


----------

